# I've been suggested to find other shy/introverted people...



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

But they're hard to come across these days. Especially at my age (22, going on 23). Everyone was shy in high school and already got over it, but I still am even past high school. It sucks.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

It's good advice, since whenever I've tried to befriend a fellow introvert, we've hit it off pretty well. Haven't formed any lasting friendships, but to be fair, I haven't with anyone else either.

But I agree with you on not being able to find them. Plus the fact that there are some introverts that are almost hostile towards everyone. I want to speak to the people who are introverted because they are shy or are introverted and nice, not the people who are introverted because they think they're better than everyone else.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Ntln said:


> . Plus the fact that there are some introverts that are almost hostile towards everyone. I want to speak to the people who are introverted because they are shy or are introverted and nice, not the people who are introverted because they think they're better than everyone else.


 And I'd be one of them if I didn't have SAD. Sad, sad, sad world. :cry


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Eh. Things are usually awkward when i'm alone with an introvert.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, whoever suggested it made a bum suggestion.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen a lot of statistics quoted, but they've been anywhere from a quarter of the population to half of the population as introverts. There should be quite a few.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SmokeGem said:


> Well, whoever suggested it made a bum suggestion.


Why is that?

It's pretty good advice, but you need to give it (and yourself) a chance.

If you're both quiet, shy, introverted, etc., that's a good starting point, but if you're going to hit it off, you'll need other things in common too. You may need to try connecting with several people before you find someone you really click with.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

What about a combination type extrovert-introvert?
They are harder to find but supposedly they can be helpful, I think you should try to follow that advice to find another shy friend you may be surprised where it leads you.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah idk, man.....introverted shy people with SA dont seem to be that easy to be friends with...and some of them seem extremely self centered ...just try latching on to a group of extroverts that understand your problem


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Why is that?
> 
> It's pretty good advice, but you need to give it (and yourself) a chance.
> 
> If you're both quiet, shy, introverted, etc., that's a good starting point, but if you're going to hit it off, you'll need other things in common too. You may need to try connecting with several people before you find someone you really click with.





Will Ge said:


> yeah idk, man.....introverted shy people with SA dont seem to be that easy to be friends with...and some of them seem extremely self centered ...just try latching on to a group of extroverts that understand your problem


Check and mate.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SmokeGem said:


> Check and mate.


Um, OK, well, it's _your_ misery. Go ahead and wallow in it.

Personally, the best connections I've made with people are those who are shy and introverted.

Maybe you're the one with the problem here rather than the people you try to talk to.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with making shy friends has always been
easier for me for some reason. In my experience
an outgoing type that has no social anxiety just 
can't seem to understand a shy type, also outgoing
people generally have this need for a lot of feedback
so they just naturally gravitate to other outgoing people.
I really haven't had many outgoing friends, but a few
Of the ones
I've had had made me feel bad about being shy (aka feel
bad about being myself) at one point or another in
our friendship..either by directly telling me I should talk
more (as if I can so easily do that.. *rolls eyes* )
Or by sort of ditching me to hang out with more
Outgoing type friends..


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Making friends with other super shy people isn't gonna help either of you talk to anyone since you both already don't know what to talk about/don't talk. o.o Yeah, it's harder finding a friend that is more extroverted, but ya gotta try to!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We all hiding from everyone that's why.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

One of my college professors suggested I become friends with this guy on campus that also has sad, But that didn't happen...


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Um, OK, well, it's _your_ misery. Go ahead and wallow in it.
> 
> Personally, the best connections I've made with people are those who are shy and introverted.
> 
> Maybe you're the one with the problem here rather than the people you try to talk to.


I never said they were. I probably agree, since it won't seem to work out for me.


----------

